# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Baby False Water Cobras

## wilomn

These are 3 to 5 days out of the egg. Most are blue and so are nowhere near as sharp as they will be.

It does seem that there is a Super form of Hypomelanism in these snakes. Some of them are much lighter already.

You can see the dark ones, the hets, quite plainly. They are much more heavily marked.

There are also some hypos that seem to have white borders on the saddles and a much lighter saddling than the hets. There are also a few that are even lighter that don't have as distinct a white outline.

Once they shed I'll get some better pictures up to show more clearly what I'm describing.

,,,

----------


## blackcrystal22

I love fwcs!
I'm sure they'll be super pretty after their shed!

Nice clutch. :]

----------


## MPenn

Congrats!!  :Good Job: 
Looks like a good size clutch!

----------


## Colin Vestrand

congrats, they look awesome... like little baby rattlesnakes.

----------


## mooingtricycle

Man Wes, i so want one of those guys! As soon as i have room for one, and am able...

 I saw some BIG ones at Hamburg... and they are Gorgeous creatures!

----------


## cassandra

So cute!  :Razz:  How long are they freshly pipped?

----------


## TheMolenater2

Nice little guys!

----------

